# Suspension fork on '07 Cannondale?



## streetlightpoet (Apr 20, 2007)

Hello all, I am looking at picking up a Cannondale "Street" tandem that uses their mountain frame. I have not been able to find any info though on if it is built to handle a suspension fork or how much travel it could handle. I did see a shop in the UK selling it built with a Rockshox argyle fork. Anyone know what my options are? Thanks!


----------



## cmckim (Jul 18, 2007)

*Fork on C'dale*

The forks cannondale used to use were 100mm. While I haven't compared at the measurements between the older frames and the new, non-fork models, I wold bet that they are fairly similar. I would look for a 100-120mm very sturdy fork.


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

It depends a lot on your team weight.
Marzocchi DJ's were avialable in 80 or 100mm travel, and they would probably work okay if you're a smaller team. For your frame, the shorter the fork, the better.
ATC also builds a version of the T-5 in 4" travel version if you're a larger team. We sell those to Cannondale owners quite often.
White Bros Magic 100 also can be set up with a short C2A as well.


----------



## 1x1_Speed_Craig (Jan 14, 2004)

cmckim said:


> The forks cannondale used to use were 100mm. While I haven't compared at the measurements between the older frames and the new, non-fork models, I wold bet that they are fairly similar. I would look for a 100-120mm very sturdy fork.


We had a '96 Cannondale (rigid fork) that handled great, but had very little standover clearance. We then "upgraded" to a 2000 MT-2000 that had a Moto fork (see pics of both on the website in my sig). What I didn't realize is that on top of going with a then long-travel Moto fork, they also made the head tube angle more slack. The steering was very "floppy"...enough so that I replaced it with a rigid Surly 1x1 fork (and a bigger-volume front tire), and I never looked back.

Craig

Pre-rigid fork swap:


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

*JP Morgen Stem on the Tandem*


----------

